# Wait a second, I thought when a girl tells you her name on a dating site that means



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

she is interested?

Twice today I sent a message to a woman and after they told me their name I noticed that I was asking all the questions during the conversation. After they respond to my question that was it no question for me at all.

Why tell me your name? Of course then I have to send a sexual message for wasting my time


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Probably a fake name because they immediately recognized you are the type to send an offensive sexual message when you don't get your way. You proved them right, huh?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Aren't you in your 40s?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

richie33 said:


> Aren't you in your 40s?


what does that have to do with my question? I don't give a sh*T if I was 60 I dont like my time wasted


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> what does that have to do with my question? I don't give a sh*T if I was 60 I dont like my time wasted


That's how most feel with your posts.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

richie33 said:


> That's how most feel with your posts.


Please STFU and log out because I am not in the mood for your silly sh*t tonight


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Perhaps the only fun you'll ever have with women who are so lame they can't conduct a conversation, is to piss them off. They aren't worth talking to, obviously. However, I would just stop messaging them, at least until they message you and show genuine interest by asking a question or two. There are many interesting and communicative women, so just keep looking until you encounter one. The rest weed themselves out and so they are NOT wasting your time - they are saving you the trouble early on by showing who they are.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I've got a strange feeling that the names they gave you were "pseudo-names" instead of their real ones! 

For what it's worth, I don't really put much stock into online sites much anymore. While there are still a few decent ones around, the vast majority of them seem to cater to the whims of their client women!

I'm taking it that the questions you posed to them were not in any way sexually or socially provocative! Such would certainly tend to evoke silence on their part!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Married but Happy said:


> Perhaps the only fun you'll ever have with women who are so lame they can't conduct a conversation, is to piss them off. They aren't worth talking to, obviously. However, I would just stop messaging them, at least until they message you and show genuine interest by asking a question or two. There are many interesting and communicative women, so just keep looking until you encounter one. The rest weed themselves out and so they are NOT wasting your time - they are saving you the trouble early on by showing who they are.


That's where I get confused because why tell me your name?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

arbitrator said:


> *I've got a strange feeling that the names they gave you were "pseudo-names" instead of their real ones!
> 
> For what it's worth, I don't really put much stock into online sites much anymore. While there are still a few decent ones around, the vast majority of them seem to cater to the whims of their client women!
> 
> ...



Give me an example of an sexual question and a socially provocative question

Thanks


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> That's where I get confused because why tell me your name?


Maybe they are new to online dating and are unaware how rude some people can be when they are just trying to be courteous. They'll learn.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Maybe they are new to online dating and are unaware how rude some people can be when they are just trying to be courteous. They'll learn.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Well I just sent another rude message to this other woman for posting this in her profile

Please don't respond to me if you 

not financially stable
unemployed
no house
no car



I was like..........WHAT??????????????? lol


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

SMG15 said:


> That's where I get confused because why tell me your name?


I'm confused. Aren't their names on their profiles?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

SMG15 said:


> Well I just sent another rude message to this other woman for posting this in her profile
> 
> Please don't respond to me if you
> 
> ...


She was being right up front about the kind of man she is looking for. She wants a guy who is financially stable. There is nothing wrong with that. People have the right to set parameters for the kind of person they want to date.

Would you date and ugly woman? I'll bet that you would not even reply in a nice way if an ugly woman were to try to hook up with you.

You threw a hissy fit when a woman you had a date with showed up with a cane because she was recovering from a bad injury.

Well, women have a right to be choosy too.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> She was being right up front about the kind of man she is looking for. She wants a guy who is financially stable. There is nothing wrong with that. People have the right to set parameters for the kind of person they want to date.
> 
> Would you date and ugly woman? I'll bet that you would not even reply in a nice way if an ugly woman were to try to hook up with you.
> 
> ...



When ugly women send me messages I ignore them. If they send another one I blocked them


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Could you post a sample of what you send in response when a woman sends you a message giving you her name?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> Could you post a sample of what you send in response when a woman sends you a message giving you her name?


I deleted them once it was confirmed there would be no further conversation


But I will usually say nice to meet you whatever her name is and talk about something relevant like how was your christmas? Or


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

SMG15 said:


> That's where I get confused because why tell me your name?


Why not? They may want to date, but are either too inexperienced to know how to keep communication going, or too stupid. The former may learn - the latter are hopeless.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> I deleted them once it was confirmed there would be no further conversation
> 
> 
> But I will usually say nice to meet you whatever her name is and talk about something relevant like how was your christmas? Or


I'd like to hear the whole conversation from start to finish to try to help u see where it might be going south.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Is this dating site Match . com?


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

This thread is like the ultimate display of life's great double standard. If you show too much interest and then don't respond the way men want, the appropriate reaction is aggressive sexual commentary/behavior. If you don't respond fast enough/in the desired way you are frigid and a B^itch. It's like watching sidewalk catcalling on the internet. 

Honestly, this has "Bye Felipe" written all over it.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Starstarfish said:


> This thread is like the ultimate display of life's great double standard. If you show too much interest and then don't respond the way men want, the appropriate reaction is aggressive sexual commentary/behavior. If you don't respond fast enough/in the desired way you are frigid and a B^itch. It's like watching sidewalk catcalling on the internet.
> 
> Honestly, this has "Bye Felipe" written all over it.


I don't think this is representative of "most men" any more than some of the TAM posters of the feminist persuasion represent "most women".


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

SMG15 said:


> what does that have to do with my question? I don't give a sh*T if I was 60 I dont like my time wasted


Who is wasting whose time? I suspect you are the kind of man who treats a woman like a life support system for her vagina.

Do everyone a favor - get on a site that isn't about dating. That isn't what you want... Or deserve.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Chuck71 said:


> Is this dating site Match . com?


No, POF


Match is too expensive


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

SurpriseMyself said:


> Who is wasting whose time? I suspect you are the kind of man who treats a woman like a life support system for her vagina.
> 
> Do everyone a favor - get on a site that isn't about dating. That isn't what you want... Or deserve.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



A woman needs more than a vagina to get my attention


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

You have what's called Perpetual Butthurt Syndrome.
The best way to treat the hurt is to realize that 99.998% of the women on the dating sites dont give a fvck about you or your feelings. The best way to find the 0.002% that do care is to stop giving a fvck what 100% of people think of you or your feelings.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

gouge_away said:


> You have what's called Perpetual Butthurt Syndrome.
> The best way to treat the hurt is to realize that 99.998% of the women on the dating sites dont give a fvck about you or your feelings. The best way to find the 0.002% that do care is to stop giving a fvck what 100% of people think of you or your feelings.



I know it;s enough to make someone snap


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

gouge_away said:


> You have what's called Perpetual Butthurt Syndrome.
> The best way to treat the hurt is to realize that 99.998% of the women on the dating sites dont give a fvck about you or your feelings. The best way to find the 0.002% that do care is to stop giving a fvck what 100% of people think of you or your feelings.


Yep. And the same goes if you switch genders on who is giving/not-give a fvck.


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

Try ashlleymmaddison.Com


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

im_tam said:


> Try ashlleymmaddison.Com


I rather try safeadultfun . com


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

^ all the best then. 

May you find someone who gives you her real name and some of her.....


----------



## sabz (Dec 27, 2015)

Be a nice person first of all. Second woman are clever if you are on there for crap they will know it. Might feel you are a waste of their time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

OP, what is the first thing you do immediately after learning her name? I can only think of one thing - whatever it is you do changes their minds. Let's work on that.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

ExiledBayStater said:


> OP, what is the first thing you do immediately after learning her name? I can only think of one thing - whatever it is you do changes their minds. Let's work on that.


Well one thing I decided to stop talking about is her job. So I won't ask about it at all in 2016


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I did OLD for a year. I was on POF, too. I met my current bf of 3 years there.

Let me offer you this: keep your convo online light and generic. Don't get too specific. Why? Because the ladies might think you are trying to find them IRL. When someone I'd never met IRL asked me very specific questions, it creeped me out. I didn't want to divulge any info where they would be able to find me IRL until I decided I wanted to meet them.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

lucy999 said:


> I did OLD for a year. I was on POF, too. I met my current bf of 3 years there.
> 
> Let me offer you this: keep your convo online light and generic. Don't get too specific. Why? Because the ladies might think you are trying to find them IRL. When someone I'd never met IRL asked me very specific questions, it creeped me out. I didn't want to divulge any info where they would be able to find me IRL until I decided I wanted to meet them.


One of the questions I always ask is what part of the city someone is from because it;s certain areas I won't go to. But I mean I like to know before I transition to the phone but maybe I can ask a little further in the online conversation.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> One of the questions I always ask is what part of the city someone is from because it;s certain areas I won't go to. But I mean I like to know before I transition to the phone but maybe I can ask a little further in the online conversation.


Not a bad idea. Also, you can ask someone "what line of work they are in," but "where do you work?" is not a good idea right off the bat.


----------

